# SANTANDER VALENCIA



## carol (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi folks, can someone tell me, is it easier, in terms of terrain, to head towards the northern coast and then down the coast road or just travel inland via Madrid?
Oh, and any suggestions for Aires along the way?


----------



## spigot (Nov 15, 2019)

We get the N629 & N232 to Miranda del Ebro & stay on the free aire by the river. Then the N232 to Tudela & the N121 to Cascante, a fabulous village, where we stay on the free aire by the Sports Centre.
Next day. it's a longer haul, N121 to Tarazona, then N122 to Magallon, then A121 to La Almunia, A220 to Carinena,  (this last bit of the route cuts out Zaragoza)  & here at Carinena you can pick up the A23, the free motorway all the way to Valencia, but we normally stay overnight at the free aire at Segorbe.
A nice easy drive to the Valencia region where we normally have a couple of days at Cullera.


----------



## peter palance (Nov 15, 2019)

spigot said:


> We get the N629 & N232 to Miranda del Ebro & stay on the free aire by the river. Then the N232 to Tudela & the N121 to Cascante, a fabulous village, where we stay on the free aire by the Sports Centre.
> Next day. it's a longer haul, N121 to Tarazona, then N122 to Magallon, then A121 to La Almunia, A220 to Carinena,  (this last bit of the route cuts out Zaragoza)  & here at Carinena you can pick up the A23, the free motorway all the way to Valencia, but we normally stay overnight at the free aire at Segorbe.
> A nice easy drive to the Valencia region where we normally have a couple of days at Cullera.


thanks,we might try this route, looks very goot oh good,by ok.pj


----------



## carol (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks Mike x


----------



## pamjon (Nov 15, 2019)

We have done this route many times on our way to Valencia. If you are going to go through Cariñena on the opposite side to the motorway to Cariñena is a place called Fuedetodos. Which is the birth place of Goya. There is parking there next to the pond behind the bar. Turn down by the bar and you will find it.
There is a possibilty of getting water either opposite the bar, turning off the main road or by the tennis courts which is where the pond is. But you will need an extra long hose for the last option.
We have stopped there lots of times. We asked the Police the first time and they said no problem. The bar is less than 3 mins away. You could get a beer and a coffee there for less than 3 euros. This is actually on the Dutch Aires site. If you have the time ab out ten minutes away is Belchite a historical abandoned village next to the new one from the Spanish Civil War. It is a guided tour only, tickets from the tourist office within the new village very well worth it.
As I said well worth the visit if you have the time. We stayed on the carpark many times 2 nights once it is very peaceful. Admittidly the road from Cariñena to Fuedetodos is extremely bumpy and takes about 30 mins but still well worth a visit.
Hope this is of use.
PJ


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 15, 2019)

Fuedetodos is in the Iberia POIs


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 15, 2019)

spigot said:


> We get the N629 & N232 to Miranda del Ebro & stay on the free aire by the river. Then the N232 to Tudela & the N121 to Cascante, a fabulous village, where we stay on the free aire by the Sports Centre.



Both these locations are in the Iberia POIs...


----------



## Moped (Nov 16, 2019)

For some reason Brittany Ferries operate a minimal service to Bilbao in November so Santander is pretty much forced on you even if heading Valencia way. We would still do the Santander-Bilbao drive and then the Zaragoza route as suggested above when heading to Valencia rather than the inland route and have stopped at most of the aires suggested which are all pretty good. We do like Cascante with its well signposted and popular aire in the town. Look out for the line up of old steam traction engines as you enter the town.

After Zaragoza on the free motorway there are several good service area restaurants with very reasonable prices and decent views if you choose to stay in your vehicle. Before Zaragoza it’s a pay motorway and the service areas are for the most part petrol forecourts with pre packed food stuff so not really worth stopping at food wise.

It is possible to get to Valencia before sunset if you have an early morning arrival if you are happy to do an all day drive.


----------



## vwalan (Nov 16, 2019)

if i was doing it it would be burgos then across to soria then down to daroca ,teruel,,valencia .
avoid all toll roads .
we go to the canyon de rio lobos near san leonardo de yague. then down to laguna gallocanta ,then zig zag on small roads to just above sagunt. but you could take main roads . 
yes its a bit steep on the way to burgos but we like the scenery etc 
if you are on the n234we used to stop at baguena . just a bit below daroca on the right an old mill yard , with water tap. 
we found gallocanta by accident . in november there can be thousands of cranes on there flight south . amazing to see, they stop at the lake


----------



## peter palance (Nov 16, 2019)

pamjon said:


> We have done this route many times on our way to Valencia. If you are going to go through Cariñena on the opposite side to the motorway to Cariñena is a place called Fuedetodos. Which is the birth place of Goya. There is parking there next to the pond behind the bar. Turn down by the bar and you will find it.
> There is a possibilty of getting water either opposite the bar, turning off the main road or by the tennis courts which is where the pond is. But you will need an extra long hose for the last option.
> We have stopped there lots of times. We asked the Police the first time and they said no problem. The bar is less than 3 mins away. You could get a beer and a coffee there for less than 3 euros. This is actually on the Dutch Aires site. If you have the time ab out ten minutes away is Belchite a historical abandoned village next to the new one from the Spanish Civil War. It is a guided tour only, tickets from the tourist office within the new village very well worth it.
> As I said well worth the visit if you have the time. We stayed on the carpark many times 2 nights once it is very peaceful. Admittidly the road from Cariñena to Fuedetodos is extremely bumpy and takes about 30 mins but still well worth a visit.
> ...


thank you pj hope your ok,   ok.pj


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 16, 2019)

vwalan said:


> if i was doing it it would be burgos then across to soria then down to daroca ,teruel,,valencia .
> avoid all toll roads .



Be aware that the service point on the aire at Burgos has now been removed and completely sealed up    ☹


----------



## vwalan (Nov 16, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Be aware that the service point on the aire at Burgos has now been removed and completely sealed up    ☹


i never stop at burgos . head on a bit more then turn left for soria and then at leonardo de yague turn off right and head for the canyon. .mind lots of nice stop offs on the way there. 
on the n623 or near by lots of lake or river stops . lots laybys to have a night if needed . was lots of taps and water fonts but several have been done away with. 
the canyon los lobos you get followed around by vultures over head. they dont really bother you but fall asleep on a walk etc and you never know. ha ha . 
there are lots of adventures to be had if yo stay off the m,ways etc .


----------



## r4dent (Nov 16, 2019)

The "Elephants Aire" near Santander is our usual last night on the way home (restaurants close Sunday ).  

There is an aire near Arnedillo hot springs (which are free).


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 16, 2019)

vwalan said:


> i never stop at burgos . head on a bit more then turn left for soria and then at leonardo de yague turn off right and head for the canyon. .mind lots of nice stop offs on the way there.
> on the n623 or near by lots of lake or river stops . lots laybys to have a night if needed . was lots of taps and water fonts but several have been done away with.
> the canyon los lobos you get followed around by vultures over head. they dont really bother you but fall asleep on a walk etc and you never know. ha ha .
> there are lots of adventures to be had if yo stay off the m,ways etc .



We used the aire there because we needed quite a few provisions and there is a very large Alcampo just over the road and easily walkable to.

Just spent 1 night there and it was packed solid with an extra row parked down the middle of the aire        

The Starlings that roost there overnight did eventually quieten down but what a mess they made of the motorhomes that parked under the trees    

Thankfully we parked on the other side by the road


----------



## vwalan (Nov 16, 2019)

we get off the ferry and head to torrelavaga . fill up at ruyco fuels then head to lidl,s . there is loads of supermarkets all together and its possible to park by aldi. 
like wise coming home fill at ruyco then head to santander. think lots have different ideas thats life on the road. 
there is places to stop a night or two on the road from torre to suances . we do tend to spend our last few weeks along that coast. 
got used to it after using the vet at san vicente de la barquera. nice coast road to suances then torre fill and away. 
often thought about living permenantly along that north spanish coast , love galicia . arou is my favourite place .


----------

